# à la volée



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ayant peu de temps , il prit un sandwich à la volée le temps de retourner travailler. *

à la volée = d'un seul coup, vite 

Il mio tentativo:

Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich rapidamente ____________ ???


----------



## brian

_al volo, veloce/velocemente_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Sarebbe : Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo il tempo di ritornare a lavorare ???


----------



## brian

Hmmm... _in tempo per tornare al lavoro._ Aspetta conferma però!


----------



## Corsicum

Vu en en recherchant : _un lampo_ 
_Poca pausa, giustu il tempo per un_ _caffè lampo e un saluto_ .
_Caffè al volo= caffè preso in un attimo, un lampo(senza neppure sedersi), di corsa._
_Prendere un tram al volo = salire sul tram ancora in leggero movimento/senza neppure averlo dovuto aspettare/immediatamente/prima che ripartisse_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=301116


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,


BenVitale said:


> *Ayant peu de temps , il prit un sandwich à la volée le temps de retourner travailler. *





brian8733 said:


> _al volo, veloce/velocemente_





brian8733 said:


> Hmmm... _*in* tempo per tornare al lavoro._


Giustissimo.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie a tutti!

In francese la frase finisce con il verbo "tavailler". Possiamo avere il verbo alla fine della frase?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Certamente, Ben.
_Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo in tempo per tornare a lavorare._


----------



## brian

Ops, scusa, non ci avevo fatto caso. Mi sembrava più naturale _al lavoro_...non so perché.


----------



## Necsus

Però... che cosa dovrebbe voler dire "Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo _in tempo_ per tornare al lavoro/a lavorare"?  
Non ci arrivo...


----------



## brian

Ha fatto in modo da non arrivare tardi al lavoro. Cioe'.. se per esempio fosse andato a mangiare la lasagna anziche' un sandwich (ci si mette di piu' per preparare e mangiare la lasagna), sarebbe tornato tardi al lavoro.

"In tempo" (o almeno "in time" in inglese in questo contesto) dovrebbe voler dire che ci ha messo proprio il tempo che ci vuole per arrivare al lavoro all'ora giusta (in tempo, non tardi).

Non so se mi sono spiegato bene...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura said:


> Certamente, Ben.
> _Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo in tempo per tornare a lavorare._


 
Grazie, Laura, per il tuo aiuto!



Necsus said:


> Però... che cosa dovrebbe voler dire "Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo _in tempo_ per tornare al lavoro/a lavorare"?
> Non ci arrivo...


 
pensi che la frase non suona bene in italiano? Come la diresti?


----------



## Necsus

No, secondo me la frase con 'in tempo' in quella posizione non ha alcun senso... Garzanti:
_in tempo_, _a tempo_, in tempo utile, senza ritardo: _giungere_, _fare_, _pentirsi_, _rimediare in_, _a tempo_.
Al massimo potrebbe forse essere "Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo per tornare *in tempo* al lavoro" con _in tempo_ riferito a _tornare al lavoro_, non a _prese il sandwich_ (senza soffermarsi sulla brutta ripetizione della parola _tempo_). È questo che intendevate?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Penso che la posizione di "in tempo" nella tua frase cambia il senso della frase francese.


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Penso che la posizione di "in tempo" nella tua frase cambia il senso della frase francese.


Non so quale altro senso possa avere in francese, non essendo la mia lingua, ma ribadisco che per me in italiano così non ha significato. Quindi meglio un senso leggermente diverso che nessun senso...!
Comunque puoi sempre eliminare o sostituire _in tempo_: "...prese un sandwich al volo e tornò (subito) al lavoro".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ayant peu de temps , il prit un sandwich à la volée le temps de retourner travailler. *

In questa frase c'e' *"le temps de"*  est une locution prépositionnelle, cette locution veut dire: juste le moment nécessaire pour (faire quelque chose) (familier) 

E.g. le temps de servir un client et je suis à vous

Il mio tentativo: il momento giusto per servire un cliente e sono a te/sono disponibile a te ???


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> *Ayant peu de temps , il prit un sandwich à la volée le temps de retourner travailler. *
> 
> In questa frase c'e' *"le temps de"* est une locution prépositionnelle, cette locution veut dire: juste le moment nécessaire pour (faire quelque chose) (familier)
> 
> E.g. le temps de servir un client et je suis à vous
> 
> Il mio tentativo: il momento giusto per servire un cliente e sono a te/sono disponibile a te ???


No, ha la stessa funzione in italiano: "il tempo di servire un cliente e sono da lei/voi".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ah, bon! L'ho scritto cosi nel mio post #3.

Allora sarebbe : Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo il tempo di tornare a lavorare/al lavoro ??


----------



## klarap

Anche in francese ho dei dubbi: non credo che "à la volée" = al volo.
Per evitare la ripetizione propongo:
Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo per essere puntuale al lavoro.
K


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Ah, bon! L'ho scritto cosi nel mio post #3.
> 
> Allora sarebbe : Avendo poco tempo, prese un sandwich al volo il tempo di tornare a lavorare/al lavoro ??


Sì, Ben, ma perdonami, non puoi usarlo in questo senso, la frase non avrebbe ugualmente significato... _Il tempo di_ vuol dire 'il tempo necessario per', quindi casomai è da riferire a _mangiare il panino_, non a _tornare al lavoro_: "...prese un sandwich al volo*,* il tempo di mangiarlo e tornò a lavorare/al lavoro". 

@klarap - secondo il Garzanti la traduzione è quella: _à la volée_, al volo: _saisir une allusion à la —_, cogliere un'allusione al volo.


----------



## klarap

Necsus said:


> Sì, Ben, ma perdonami, non puoi usarlo in questo senso, la frase non avrebbe ugualmente significato... _Il tempo di_ vuol dire 'il tempo necessario per', quindi casomai è da riferire a _mangiare il panino_, non a _tornare al lavoro_: "...prese un sandwich al volo*,* il tempo di mangiarlo e tornò a lavorare/al lavoro".
> 
> @klarap - secondo il Garzanti la traduzione è quella: _à la volée_, al volo: _saisir une allusion à la —_, cogliere un'allusione al volo.



Si, OK, in questo caso.
Voleco dire solo che non mi sembra l'espressione più adeguata.
Quanto al significato cf.  anche
http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/#larousse/184535/11/volée
K.


----------



## Necsus

klarap said:


> Si, OK, in questo caso.
> Voleco dire solo che non mi sembra l'espressione più adeguata.
> Quanto al significato cf. anche
> http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/#larousse/184535/11/volée
> K.


Sì, immagino che per quanto riguarda il francese tu abbia ragione. In italiano però l'espressione viene usata nel registro colloquiale anche con questo significato (Garzanti):
_a_, _al volo_, (_fig_.) immediatamente: _prendere qualcosa al volo_, riceverla prontamente da qualcuno che l'ha tirata, senza lasciarla cadere.


----------



## itka

Sono d'accordo con voi. 
Non mi verrebbe di prendre "un sandwich à la volée"... Significherebbe che qualcuno me lo manda in aria come fosse una palla e che io lo afferra, proprio al volo.

*Ayant peu de temps , il prit un sandwich à la volée le temps de retourner travailler. *
 C'è qualcosa che non va in questa frase... Credo che sia cosi' strana in francese che in italiano.
Non è possibile afferrare un sandwich al volo, il tempo di tornare al lavoro... Non ha senso.


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> C'è qualcosa che non va in questa frase... Credo che sia cosi' strana in francese che in italiano..


Oui, peut être mais je suis plus nuancè...à voir...?
On dit habituellement : *Manger sur le pouce, un* _*sandwich sur le pouce, u*_ne pause *sandwich éclair, un repas sandwich éclair.*
Mais il me semble que rien n’interdit d’utiliser l’image du « *sandwich au vol », *au moins en français*, *comme des coureurs cyclistes qui attrapent leur repas ?....On peut inventer : _attraper et manger un *sandwich*__ en selle !_
C’est un intermédiaire entre le _pouce_ et l’_éclair_, pourquoi s’en priver ? …pour l’italien je n’ai pas le niveau pour me prononcer en mode « _lampo _»… « _éclair ou au vol »_ ! 
________________________________
_Ajout : Merci *itka, *d’accord,…compris_


----------



## itka

Tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire, Corsicum. 
Ce qui me gêne dans cette phrase, ce n'est pas "à la volée" bien que, je l'ai dit, cette image me semble des plus curieuses. 

Non, ce qui ne va pas dans _"il prit un sandwich à la volée, le temps de retourner travailler_" c'estle contraste entre "à la volée" et "le temps de retourner travailler". 
Il peut le _manger_, le temps de retourner travailler, mais pas le _prendre_... je ne sais comment me faire comprendre...
_Le temps de retourner travailler_, c'est un laps de temps de plusieurs minutes, _à la volée, _c'est une seconde...tu vois ce que je veux dire ?Les deux durées ne coïncident pas...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

_"il prit un sandwich à la volée, le temps de retourner travailler_"

"à la volée" est une phrase adverbiale qui veut aussi dire "Inconsiderement," dans certains cas.

Par exemple: (1) Il ne sait pas ce qu'il dit, il parle à la volée.

Dans cet exemple: *(2) Semer le blé à la volée.*

On aurait pu dire: Semer le blé en éparpillant.

Exemple # *(3): Attraper une balle à la volée.*

On pourrait aussi dire: Attraper une balle en l'air ou au vol.

Exemple # *(4): Saisir une allusion à la volée.*

Ça veut dire: Saisir une allusion au passage.

Ou prendre quelque chose furtivement.

Maintenant, retournons à la phrase : _"il prit un sandwich à la volée, le temps de retourner travailler_"

Je peux dire par là qu' il prit le sandwich au passage ou qu'il prit ce sandwich furtivement.


----------



## klarap

BenVitale said:


> _"il prit un sandwich à la volée, le temps de retourner travailler_"
> 
> "à la volée" est une phrase adverbiale qui veut aussi dire "Inconsiderement," dans certains cas.
> 
> Par exemple: (1) Il ne sait pas ce qu'il dit, il parle à la volée.
> 
> Dans cet exemple: *(2) Semer le blé à la volée.*
> 
> On aurait pu dire: Semer le blé en éparpillant.
> 
> Exemple # *(3): Attraper une balle à la volée.*
> 
> On pourrait aussi dire: Attraper une balle en l'air ou au vol.
> 
> Exemple # *(4): Saisir une allusion à la volée.*
> 
> Ça veut dire: Saisir une allusion au passage.
> 
> Ou prendre quelque chose furtivement.
> 
> Maintenant, retournons à la phrase : _"il prit un sandwich à la volée, le temps de retourner travailler_"
> 
> Je peux dire par là qu' il prit le sandwich au passage ou qu'il prit ce sandwich furtivement.



Mi sembra che ci siano davvero doverse perplessità su questa frase (sembra facile!), possiamo provare
"Prese un sandwich di corsa per poter tornare a lavorare  in tempo".
A meno che ... ? Le ptemps de retourner travailler"  debba tradursi con 
strade facendo o simili... ?
Che cosa ne pensate?
K.


----------

